# Any suggestions for alternative to white drip stop?



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

We have water coming into the garage of our Burstner Aviano and himself is pretty sure it is coming from the water running down the side of the van right across the door seal. I thought I had the ideal solution after reading on here about the Fiamma drip stop but he's not happy about using it because it's white and our van is champagne colour and he feels it would 'spoil' the look. (He really loves the van and gets quite precious about it whereas I'm more about practicality....)

Does anyone have any other ideas as to how we can unobtrusively stop/redirect the running water from the roof?


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

esperelda said:


> We have water coming into the garage of our Burstner Aviano and himself is pretty sure it is coming from the water running down the side of the van right across the door seal. I thought I had the ideal solution after reading on here about the Fiamma drip stop but he's not happy about using it because it's white and our van is champagne colour and he feels it would 'spoil' the look. (He really loves the van and gets quite precious about it whereas I'm more about practicality....)
> 
> Does anyone have any other ideas as to how we can unobtrusively stop/redirect the running water from the roof?


I fitted a self coloured aluminium drip strip on my previous van. It would be possible to pre paint the aluminium strip, in a colour of your choice, prior to fitting.
Just a thought. The aluminium may blend in with the door frame, which is probably self coloured aluminium!
I purchased the strip from B & Q


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for that. Himself would like to know how you attached the strip to the side of the van? Did you use double sided tape?


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

I don't like them, think they look like a cheap aftermarket bodge up.

Investigate further and see if you can remedy the problem properly without bodging it.

Are the seals ok? Need replacing?
Are the doors fitting properly?
Does garage door need taking off and re-fitting?
Do the stays or ''Keepers'' as they are known on Hymer garage doors need adjusting, often they do.

If you have to resort to fitting the drip things then it must have been like that from new, which is bad design.

Paul.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

A photo would help us give a better response, as some of us do not know what your garage doors look like compared with our own vehicle.

cabby


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

esperelda said:


> Thanks for that. Himself would like to know how you attached the strip to the side of the van? Did you use double sided tape?


I just used Sickaflex, the same as I stuck my Solar panel brackets down with! Works well.
No holes need to be drilled!

I fitted ours over the kitchen sliding window, because if it was open when it was raining, the rain ran down the side of the van, and some inevitably, came inside. Worked a treat and looked like it was part of the van.


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

'J' channel drip extrusion is readily available, usually in self colour, but self colour anodised is nice.

We used Sikaflex 221 and screws on ours, we pre-drilled the holes in the extrusion and screwed it on with stainless pan pozi head self tappers.










I think we used 6 lengths altogether on the trailer, it came from Aalco, but there are other sources.

Peter


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

My experience is, for a short length such as over a garage door, Sikaflex would be quite OK, but for longer lengths, fixing screws would be needed!
Hope this helps.


----------



## esperelda (Sep 17, 2010)

I will try and get a photo at the weekend. At the moment I go to work in the dark and come home in the dark so it's very difficult.


----------

